# Workers and Subs Needed in Chicagoland



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

We are looking for skid steer operators, wheel loader operators, backhoe operators and CDL drivers for the winter. We are also looking for owner operators of the above equipment as well as people with their own trucks. Please email me at [email protected] or call 847-695-0080 and ask for David or Mary!! We pay within 2 weeks always!!. Good dollars and plenty of work available. We pay the drivers and operators weekly.


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow have insurance also have heavy machine experiance
will work 24/7
Call me Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected] 
:waving:


----------



## Paul_M (Dec 6, 2007)

*Snow plowing - subcontractor*

Hi,
I'm looking for some sub work in Chicago and all suburbs. I have pick-up truck with 8 feet

plow. I also got two guys that are willing to shovel. We are available 24/7. If you need

help please give me a call at 708 268 4249 or e-mail [email protected].
Paul Mol


----------

